# How do I make a clean reinstall



## djcoder (Feb 21, 2009)

I have a machine that had 6.2 installed.  

Then, I tried to make a fresh install of 7.1; only to find out, all of the userland files and program were still there.  The system was upgraded but all of the other files remained( packages, ports, make.conf) 

This is a machine I use for testing and the info in it is not relevant.  I do not want an upgrade.  I want a clean install.  I want it all wiped clean.

I used /stand/sysinstall to install the new system and it all finished successfully.

I am sure this a simple matter, but I have not figure it out yet.

Any help is appreciated,
Thanks


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 21, 2009)

Install from cd/dvd (newfs partions)
[upgrade to security fix]
[update ports]
install packages or ports, depending what you prefer

also check this
http://daemonforums.org/showthread.php?t=1538


----------



## djcoder (Feb 21, 2009)

*newfs option Y is supposed to rewrite the entire slice?*

I previously read the Disklabel Editor help menu when creating partitions, after choosing "A", for "Auto Defaults", to create the default partitions, and noticed that the "Y" flag/option was set by default on all parts except swap.
With that flag set, the help menu says that "the file system in question will be ERASED and rebuilt from SCRATCH!"; however, many files/ports/packages from the previous install remain.

Is this what you were talking about, killasmurf86?

Just to be clear, in the Disklabel Editor, I have been choosing "A" and then "Q".  As well as, choosing the standard FreeBSD MBR and "A" to use the entire disk in the FDISK Partition Editor.

I had imagined there would be some straight forward way to reinstall a new clean system.  I still have hope

Plus I am not very familiar with disc slicing.

Again, all help is welcome.


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 22, 2009)

in disklabel, delete slices, with D
and create new, then you will have new setup
if you reenter labels for previous slices they won't be formated

[It's easy to install (as easy as win), i just don't understand what is confusing you]


----------

